# Looking to speak to someone in IT role (or with experience)



## castironcooking (10 Sep 2021)

I’m looking at the information systems technician role for the CAF, and I think it would be a great opportunity for me based on what I currently want to do for my career. I’m looking to speak to someone who is currently involved in (or has knowledge of) that role to fill out my picture of what that experience would be like, and what would be required of me to succeed in that position. I’m currently based in Ottawa and I would happily pay for coffee. Please feel free to message me.


----------

